# 40 years and starting...



## Bacio (Oct 12, 2015)

Being 40 years old I have decided to start what I always wanted.

Today I had my first class of Hapkido. I am so tired, but enjoyed every second of the training.

Looking forward to next training on Wednesday.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 12, 2015)

Congratulations! It's never too late to start. Hope you enjoy learning.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 12, 2015)

Never too old. Enjoy!


----------



## Buka (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome to MT, bro.

I think you'll love the journey you've started. Best of luck!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 13, 2015)

I ran my 1st marathon when I was 40. I also threw away all my neckties that year.


----------



## Bacio (Oct 14, 2015)

My first marathon was also a present for 40th birthday, but when I was a kid I used to train ju-jitsu for 2 years and it was always in my head to try MA again.


----------



## TwentyThree (Oct 14, 2015)

I started martial arts for the very first time a few months shy of 40.  You're in good company.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Oct 14, 2015)

I started TKD when I was almost 40 - you can do it!!


----------



## Bacio (Oct 30, 2015)

So, at last my first injury. I have an elbow and forehand pain after a long punching training.

Now, I feel I have trained. Of course TMTS (Too Much Too Soon), but at least some muscles are working.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 30, 2015)

Bacio said:


> Being 40 years old I have decided to start what I always wanted.
> 
> Today I had my first class of Hapkido. I am so tired, but enjoyed every second of the training.
> 
> Looking forward to next training on Wednesday.


Welcome!  I started at age 46, over 300 pounds and with diabetes.  I'm 54 now.  Down to 240, diabetes more or less under control, still working out.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 31, 2015)

Good on you!  It's never too late.


----------



## Bacio (Mar 29, 2016)

Just an update. It is more than five months of training. I love it more than ever. The progress is not quick, but after 40 years being lazy, it will take time to get some strength.


----------



## MAfreak (Mar 29, 2016)

good luck.
in our karate school our oldest beginner was over 70. as long as one is able to move well (there are people who don't have this luck) one should make use of it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 29, 2016)

Bacio said:


> Just an update. It is more than five months of training. I love it more than ever. The progress is not quick, but after 40 years being lazy, it will take time to get some strength.



Glad you're still hanging in there.  No, it doesn't come quickly at our age.  However, patience is a virtue that some of us have managed to learn in our years on this earth.  Keep working out, stay the course, the rewards will come when you are busy looking elsewhere.


----------



## Flatfish (Mar 29, 2016)

Keep going. It will get easier. I don't know how many classes you attend per week but if you have the time you could try adding in some additional workouts...running, cycling, weights, hitting a heavy bag etc. Just to help the body along getting stronger and more active. Just make sure you don't overdo it. At our age the body does not recover as quickly as it used to.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Congratulations on hanging in there.  Of course you said you enjoy it, that makes it a lot easier.  I was in my mid-40s when I began Hapkido.  I never felt so uncoordinated in my life!  And not a day went by I didn't try to extend my stretch; al of pain came with that.   But I still like Hapkido, even though I haven't trained in it for a while.

Keep hanging in there.  Believe it or not, the more you learn the easier things get.


----------

